# Omer suckers!!



## AL D.

big_phish said:


> I thought this was a trout forum, should we officially induct the sucker as a member of the family then.


We have always called them "whistlin trout".:lol::lol:Al:fish2:


----------



## burno

how far up river you gys catchin them, comin down this weekend gonna try to catch a few.


----------



## diztortion

I never realized how much people actually invest into sucker fishing. I caught 30 today. That wasn't intentional, though they do fight well. Catching suckers is better than not catching anything at all.


----------



## Fishing 24/7

I went last year for the first time. I didn't catch one sucker but I saw some kid with a mickey mouse pole bringing them in left and right. I plan on giving it another shot this year and see if I can change my luck.


----------



## catdaddy

Don't take any chances. Pick up a Mickey Mouse pole before you go!


----------



## Fishing 24/7

catdaddy said:


> Don't take any chances. Pick up a Mickey Mouse pole before you go!


 Now why didn't I think of that? Gonna have to get me one now.


----------



## TippinBig

anyone know how they did this weekend up there? going up there next weekend!


----------



## catdaddy

Went up for the day on Friday. They were running pretty heavy. I kept a 5 gal. pail full. It was a blast. Lots of action and everyone was real friendly. It was worth the trip just to check out some of the camps. I'd like to do that next time. Everyone seemed to be having a good time.


----------



## Got_2_fish

Going to head to omer and try to get some suckers before its time for steelie fishing takin some guys who have never done will share how it went when we get back
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ralph Smith

Got_2_fish said:


> Going to head to omer and try to get some suckers before its time for steelie fishing takin some guys who have never done will share how it went when we get back
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Its already been steely fishing time on the rifle. They usually have a run before the suckers, and another after. Good luck.


----------



## Firefighter

Fished the Rifle today with 2 other guys. Tried all over. Not even a sniff.

Water running fast and murky.

Tried all colors of sponges, spawn bags, and crawlers.

Nada.


----------



## TippinBig

not what i wanted to hear


----------



## Got_2_fish

TippinBig said:


> not what i wanted to hear


We went up friday am and caught three suckers took almost three hours of moving to find slower water, which led to the fish.. Water was very fast and high
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mossberg835

We went up saturday and caught one redhorse, didn't even see another fish caught


----------



## jayzbird

mossberg835 said:


> We went up saturday and caught one redhorse, didn't even see another fish caught


Fished for 4 hours yesterday between Alger and Skidway Lake and didn't catch a darn thing. Last year my friend and I were still catching suckers into the fourth week in April. Very weird.... we would at least thought we would catch a few stragglers??


----------



## mossberg835

Yeah, might be all that rain too. There was a ton of debris in the water-sticks and leaves, so that probably made a difference. But you're right, it's like once they slowed down, they almost shut right off.


----------



## jrv

If you want suckers I was fishing in Alpena Saturday and Sunday for steelhead but ended up with about 100 suckers instead. You can hook one about every other cast. They actually bite beaded nymphs, I was foul hooking with everything else.


----------



## mossberg835

9th street?


----------



## jrv

Yes


----------

